# 515 power supply fan not detected



## lahnsteiner (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo wertes Forum, ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Nach Netzteilwechsel erhalte ich beim Booten die Meldung "515 power supply fan not detected" 
Mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass am alten Netzteil ein zusätzlicher 4pol Stecker (braun) dran war welcher neben dem Motherboard stecker direkt in einen braunen Bus verlief.

Das neue Netzteil hat das nicht , der Lüfter des Netzteils läuft aber einwandfrei und auch mein PC läuft sonst einwandfrei.
Ich hab das gefühl durch das fehlende Kabel denkt nun das MB es wäre kein Netzteillüfter angeschlossen. 

Wie kann ich das abstellen? Im Bios finde ich keine passende Möglichkeit.
GIbt es eventuell Stecker die man da einfach draufpacken kann damit das MB Ruhe gibt? 

Danke schon mal
Lahnsteiner


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Januar 2016)

lahnsteiner schrieb:


> ... einen braunen Bus ...



Ein bischen mehr Kontext wäre nicht schlecht... Was für ein Motherboard... Was für ein "Bus"... Na du weisst schon: Informationen!


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2016)

Meinst du den 4 Pin Stecker, der in den Anschluss kommt, der bei dem CPU Sockel ist?
Das ist die CPU Stromversorgung. Ohne den startet der Rechner nicht.
Schau mal beim Netzteil nach. Das sollte einen 4x4 Pin EPS Stecker haben. Einer der beiden 4 Pins passt in den Anschluss am CPU Sockel.


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Januar 2016)

lahnsteiner schrieb:


> ... mein PC läuft sonst einwandfrei..



Nee, ich glaub das meint er nicht...


----------



## lahnsteiner (12. Januar 2016)

Sorry! Ich hätte genauere Infos dazu geben sollen. Von der Arbeit aus kann ich grade nur ein Bild anbieten, welches den kleinen Stecker zeigt direkt neben dem 24 PIN! 
View image: Motherboard

Man sieht auf dem Bild noch die Kabellage des alten NT mit dem braunen Stecker.
Das neue NT hat dieses nicht aber der Lüfter im neuen NT läuft definitiv.
Es läuft auch sonst alles einwandfrei, hatte gestern mehrere Stunden Spielbetrieb. 

Ich bin mir zeimlich sicher dass es einfach eine Verbindung ist die dem MB signalisiert: "Lüfter im NT angeschlossen" aber habe keine Idee 
wie ich den Boot fehler weg bekomme.


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Januar 2016)

Habs mir gedacht, das es sich um ein Hersteller Board handelt (hier HP). Wenn es im BIOS keine Möglichkeit gibt das ganze abzuschalten, musst du die Meldung einfach ingnorieren. Was anderes bleibt dir nicht Übrig.

Man darf einen PC auch innen mal sauber machen.....


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

Ach so, also ein Fertig Rechner von HP, in diesem Fall.
Das kann eine Menge erklären. Die gehen davon aus, dass du ein HP Netzteil drin hast. Kann daher sein, dass es da eine Bios Einstellung zu gibt.
Musst halt mal im Bios schauen, ob es da sowas gibt.


----------



## lahnsteiner (12. Januar 2016)

Ja es handelt sich um einen Firmenrechner, der mir geschenkt wurde. Dachte bei nem Duo 8500 3,16ghz kann man schon mal sagen "nem geschenkten Gaul..."
Nun musste eine Grafikkarte her, da Onboard natürlich nicht so toll war, daher kam es zur ersten Öffnung, Netzteiltausch und so weiter.

Mittlerweile hab ich sogar sauber gemacht =D 

Ich danke euch, auch wenn ich im Bios nichts finden kann was dieses Problem behebt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

Auswirkungen auf die Hardware hat diese Meldung aber nicht.


----------



## lahnsteiner (13. Januar 2016)

Das ist beruhigend! Ein wenig nervig ist es. 
ich werde mal versuche ob man vielleicht einen "blanko" 3 pin dadrauf stecken kann um as MB zu veräppeln.
Aber dann muss sicher auch der Wiederstand (oder was auch immer ^^ ) passsen denn nur mit dem aufstecken des übriggebliebenen 3pin vom alten NT 
war es nicht getan leider.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2016)

Oder den ollen Fertig Rechner endlich mal entsorgen.


----------



## lahnsteiner (13. Januar 2016)

Heee! Der erlebt grade seinen 2. Frühling =D
Hab seit quake 3 keinen PC mehr geöffnet und auch kaum was gespielt. 

Nach weihnachten kam dann plötzlich eine "Oldschool Lan" mit alten kumpels und jetzt gehts wieder rund! 
Starcraft Legacy of The Void und CS-Go flüssig spielen =D Da tun sich ganz neue Welten auf für mich, haha! 

Bei nem Finanziellen Einsatz von 0€ für Rechner , 12€ für gebr. Netzteil und 25€für ne gebrauchte GeForce kann ich nicht klagen


----------

